# i love you folks..



## creature (Nov 5, 2017)

ok.. so not a very original leading title, but..

but Oh..

O, Gift of Anger

& Odin's Sun,

& Dragon & The Stars of Dogs..

The Kneeling Corn & the Man of Caves..

O, Swishing Gummy..

And Hazards Cubed by Six..

Oh, & O, my Lovely Valkyrie.. to do & to do & to do...

our Master & all the subversives who have joined him, keeping a place of History for us,
when all we know truly is so very frail...

i bless you & i hope..

Oh, Miss Mars of Mars, & the Salting of Stars.. 

O, that we could gather ourselves as an Army, & make them know more than revulsion

that we could damn them, letting them know what it means to have each other's hands at each other's throats, instead of blessing the hygiene of 'democracy's' proxy war..

o.. that we we free of the genocide that blights our very sight..

Oh, O God, may we never actually rise..

may we stay small & may we stay here, loving & bitching at & questioning & criticizing each other, because we know that the only way to Destroy nazifuckwads as quickly as possible is to become even more nazifuckwadish than them..

& they are evil, not because they they are strong or mean or even believe anything they are willing to die for, regardless of consequences..

but because they do as little as they are able to, before they know they would fucking unleash us..

you start shooting dumpster divers, motherfuckers, i am going after your fucking neck with my missing plastic fucking teeth...

i love you...

i love the Engineer of Wolves
& the Tunas Stuck to..

He Who Computes Meat
& his Beloved Antikythera...

Erin Go Bragh & her Billy Goat..

& the Minnows rushing upon the waters of Zimbabwe

my beloved..

i wish we could find a fucking aircraft carrier..

poisonous & leached with lead,


but still afloat..

a place where Gardens should have Launched,
rather than death...

O, Red & Burning Sun...


& all of you..

may we not forsake here, & may as few as many as possible because

not die any more than they must

because somebody knew how to use this shit to do something decent..

oh Jay..

& the bloody Nuclear BattleAxe,..

i wrack my brains, recalling all of you beautifull insurgents..

a thousand hours could be spent, and still not enough understood or remembered..

say your name & let us all toast you with the love we are here to hope for..


water, wine or the Diffusions of Earth..

Dead, Alive or to Become...

peace, y' all, 

x....


----------



## angerisagift (Nov 9, 2017)

creature said:


> ok.. so not a very original leading title, but..
> 
> but Oh..
> 
> ...


 Awesome AF, brother


----------



## deleted user (Nov 12, 2017)

Hell yeah.


----------

